# Think Tank > History >  Federal Reserve, history of your misery

## PlutonianII

*Central Banking / Federal Reserve, a European virus*

It will become lethal if Ron Paul, the Doctor, will not be able to prescribe the proper cure.

And this is what he is up against:*Wars should be directed so that the nations engaged on both sides should be further in our debt. & Candidates for public office should be servile and obedient to our commands, so that they may readily be used.* 

Old 1773 wisdom you should know about from Frankfurt / Germany behind the inception of a European virus still very much alive in the US and where not. 
*Open letter to the 53 members of the European Parliament concerned with central banking affairs (slightly revised 07.12.07)*
(any reader who agrees should feel free to snowball, copy & distribute this letter and consider to inform/mail his/her local/national political representatives) 


The Netherlands, 06.10.06
Dear members of the European Committee 
of Economic and Monetary Affairs and 
Dear Political Group Chairmen/women,

Central Banking & the siphon of the world.

The world of money and finance has always and largely been an invisible one, hidden behind the screens of grand monetary strategies, econometric formulas and macro financial bookkeeping ledgers. 

Since the late seventeenth-hundred century wealth has been systematically and secretly stolen from the worlds populations and it all began in Europe, where it according to my humble opinion also should be stopped in our times. The siphon that drains a good part of the worlds wealth will have to be plugged indefinitely.

History is always written by victors and therefore is seldom entirely factual, no matter how hard our historians try. Our image of the world today is thus largely, or at least partly, based on an illusion in our minds. This incomplete conceptual mental construct has been engrained there and most information we receive is forcibly fitted into that erroneous personal picture. Conflicting data will be automatically filtered out and in this way our worldly views are carefully ill preserved. Permit me to claim that most of us, with some exceptions, almost by design are turned into hard workers but lazy thinkers. 

The bits of information I will try to present to you, dear members, are probably in conflict with your build-in concepts, although in the back of your mind they will surely echo vaguely. If you will take the time to consider or maybe even study them, I hope they will offer you some explanation of whats happening in our world today. Even the sorry 9/11 event and the consequential wars, instabilities and crisis in a.o. Iraq, Iran, Sudan and North-Korea become explainable. 

I will not dwell on these psychological elements too much as I am an amateur in this particular field and dont want to seem to be too opinionated.

The only thing I will try to do is to furnish you with some material that might lead to the opening up of your eyes for an alternative but very persistent reality, a reality where you and your committee in particular should play your specific and crucial role. It is The reality of total control by money.

You are all members of the European Committee of Economic and Monetary Affairs, which gives you the responsibility to understand, guard and interfere with the European monetary system and the European Central Bank's conduct. Your responsabilities are based on the vows you took to represent and protect all European citizens. You were bound to this promise the moment you entered office. This means that anything crossing you path that appears suspicious and does not look beneficial to the citizens, will have to be evaluated, scrutinized and corrected if need be and that is exactly why I dare to cross your path with this information, which I hope youll consider seriously.


I would wholeheartedly hate to see Mayer Amschel Bauer (Rothschild) being right again also on this point:

point 12. Candidates for public office should be servile and obedient to our commands, so that they may readily be used.

(One of the 25 action points presented by Mayer to twelve bankers in 1773 at a Frankfurt meeting to kick-off the plan for gaining a worldwide financial monopoly)


What follows here is a view I share with a vastly growing number of other critical and even rebellious citizens all over the world. That view was fed by the historical findings of Eustace Mullins, described in his extensive work Secrets of the Federal reserve: The London Connection and an overwhelming volume of other additional material (see also links in Ps-2, bottom). 

Background reading: Secrets of the Federal Reserve: The London Connection, 
[ http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com...ve_secrets.htm ]

Under the red shield of M.A. Rothschild a long term plan was conceived in 1773 by twelve already very wealthy bankers. Pure greed and lust for power must have been their motives to concoct a scheme of world control and all out domination. Military might nor even politics were deemed as carriers of power but merely as tools to enforce it. It was only the exclusive right of money creation that would do the job, as money would easily provide the former two. 

The early European banking networks became evermore successful as the Rothschild brothers and others spread their activities all over the Continent (Note: estimated current Rothschild wealth: USD 300 Trillion, at cost of the communities). With the help of Oliver Cromwell in 1649 and the Dutch Prince William of Orange in 1689, this banking cartel took control over the Bank of England. During the financial pan-European power rage, the concepts of Fiat Money and Fractional Reserve Banking were the leading principles that would be practised and perfected via the financial philosophy of Central Banking. The bulk of all proceeds came from loans to governments, ruling aristocracies and large enterprises, while the need for those loans was stimulated by creating interstate tensions and conflicts, many of them resulting in all out wars (WW I & II, etc.). Making money out of thin air and reaping profits out of debtors interests while taking relentless ruling control behind the scene, surely was the name of their game. 

As soon as these banking concepts proved to be highly rewarding, ambitions ran beyond the European borders and not long after the American War of Independence, England was ready for a soft, bloodless but devastating revenge on the former Colonies. Supported by the Bank of England, its shareholders decided to take back control over the United States by trying to establish an American Central Bank under their private ownership and supervision. Several clear sighted Presidents and Senators withstood those ambitions however, but in 1913 under the weak puppy President Woodrow Wilson a federal reserve system and the Federal Reserve Bank (Fed) were firmly planted in US soil. In that very same year and not by coincident, the unconstitutional IRS was established for the collection of income taxations. The American people were now turned into collateral against the ever increasing state loans to be provided by the Fed as hollow paper or simple bookkeeping entries, at hardly no costs for the lenders.

We might be tempted here to say that the rest is history, but there is still a lot of history in front of us and thats where our focus ought to be.

Thanks to the privately owned Fed, the current economic State of the Union of the USA is more then deplorable, not only due to the incredible large national debt that was incurred (see also Debt Clock below), but also because of the ever mounting interest payments on former state loans and the astronomical spending policy for the creation and maintenance of Americas war machine. War as you now realise has always been the best debt creator for the international bankers who normally take care of funding both opposing parties just because geo-political tensions, still or especially today, are easily translated into more loans and profits. For example, Nazi Germany and the Bolshevik Revolution were undisputedly supported and financed almost exclusively by these American (foreign) Bankers. We might safely conclude that the Fed did not bring any real wealth to the nation since 1913, but rather the opposite: it brought more economic crashes then ever before, unbearable national debt, huge dollar inflation, higher relative consumer prices, lower consumer spending power, disruption and disintegration of societies, etc., etc.. (Note: the European Central Bank, not accidentally headquartered in Frankfurt / Germany today, holds the same disruptive potentials). 

Link: National Debt Clock, [ http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/ ]

Just recently, the need and demand for a new era military build-up to counter the (virtual) War on Terror, was designed and organised by the Neo-Conservatives with the direct help of an advisory body by the name of the Project for the New American Century (PNAC) under the Wolfowitz doctrine. In this set-up and execution many other American institutes (like the CFR, AEI, Trilateral Commission, etc.) are also closely involved. These prestigious policy making Think-Tanks and Institutes are almost all eagerly funded by the wealthy descendants of the big banking families (Rothschild, Warburg, Schiff, Morgan, Rockefeller, etc.).
Now remember that these families in turn are also the original founders and shareholders of the Fed and other related international banking groups directly or indirectly connected to the Bank of England, including the BIS bank, Worldbank and the IMF. So, are you already getting the picture ?.

The big question now is; how long can any country endure these concerted forces that lead to such incredible national debts, before tax revenues will fall short to cover them and how long can an artificial economic construct bear the lack of a solid foundation, before the people will start to feel the pain. I guess, as long as the bankers dare to or a turnaround bank reform will take place or until a (tax) *revolution* breaks out. 

Here in Europe we might feel optimistic, saying to ourselves that things look rosy and that the member states are doing pretty well. But looks deceive and complacency is a guaranteed ticket to disaster. Bad times occurred many times before and will happen again and again as long as we can not give our economies a strong and reliable monetary foundation as opposed to leaving it all in the manipulative hands of some private bankers. Remember again, tranquillity and stability do not bring the current astronomical profits to these high finance international money-magicians.   

Now, my proposals to break the current ECB mandate (read Fed or any other National Central Bank, alternatively) would be the following: 

First: establish clearly how private or how public the ECB really practically is. 
Second: abolish all private shareholding in the first and second degree (National Central Banks) and take back full communal ownership and profits to the people. 
Third: research all possible forms of unofficial and informal influences from outside or unseen parties on the monetary policies (inside-out, outside-in). 
Fourth: demand full transparency of all ECBs reporting, bookkeeping and administration. 
Fifth: insist that no major or strategic decisions about interest changes, money supply fluctuations and other parameters can be made without the full and complete consent of the peoples representatives or Parliament. 

*Or abolish this evil institute including all of it's network entirely.*

What it boils down to is that our (European / American / Asian) Central Banks should verily be our Central banks and nobody elses. It will be disastrous to leave the control of these all important bodies to a bunch of immoral crooks, who only have just one interest in mind and dont care a single little bit about the wellbeing of the population, no matter what they say or like you to believe. The ECB system is practically equal to that of the American Federal Reserve Bank (Board) which became a nightmare, as we can all agree upon. Lets learn from that, make a 180 turnaround and correct what has been wrong. 

Like I said before, I can only present you with some bits of factual information wrapped in my own subjective views, which you might perceive as scattered and incomplete. However, this hopefully invites you and your staff to search actively for more convincing clues and facts and make the issue your own. The complete truth can easily be found anywhere, not in the least on the internet today, when using the right key words and search terminology. Off course I will be at your disposal at any time to help out if necessary.

The international bankers dramatic quest to take full control by private Central Banking all over the world, was spurred successfully more then 200 years ago and the steady expansion of financial, economic, political and even military power that came with it is already practically and almost totally consolidated as well as in Europe as in de States and most of Asia. However, thanks to the delay in ratifying the European Constitution, the ECB does not yet have a solid legal status and easy reform would still be possible. If that reform will not take place in our times, all the European monetary banking profits will end up in the hands of the big shareholders, via the privately owned coffers of the NCB-s and will not go to the people where they rightfully belong. We, the people of Europe, will not only lose ownership of our communal wealth, but also the power to decide about our own financial and economic destiny, as is now visibly happening in the United States. Anybody who will try to ridicule the possibility of this idea and will try to tell you otherwise, most likely knows about it all too well or will have a great deal to lose. 

Finally, forgive me the passion and related dedication which I share with my international band of likewise concerned citizens, but notwithstanding that or expressly because of it, I deeply hope you will all embark on this crucial fact finding and repair mission for the sake of all mankind and the next generations to come. Where the peoples money is at stake, the peoples representatives should have the decision power. And that, my dear committee members and chair(wo)men, constitutes only Parliament and You, whom we voted for. Excuse me my bluntness when I stress that giving your entrusted responsibilities away to private bankers, would be equal to gross neglect, misrepresentation or even betrayal. 

Good luck & Yours sincerely,

Rob Quint-Veld
the Plutonians 
the Netherlands


*Ps-1: The ECB Hypocrisy (probably applicable to the Fed as well)* 

While outright undemocratic, the ECB does act on a Mandate that provides this institute with way too much and unjustifiable liberties. At the ECB Independence webpage, [ http://www.ecb.int/ecb/orga/independ.../index.en.html ], the strict claim to independence is advocated as being important, but this is completely and dangerously deceptive. Although it mentions that theoretical analysis and empirical evidence show its importance, we now know from the independent Fed that this claim holds no merrit whatsoever. How is it possible that the European Commission allowed this independent (private) body to take over all financial affairs without retaining any practical and direct influence over it, when push comes to shove. We are talking here about affairs that seriously effect the personal positions of the European citizens and do have grave consequences to the economical wellbeing of all member states. The arguments provided by the ECB for this system of independent Central Banking are utterly weak and shamelessly superfluous and should never ever be put into law (again, beware of the European Constitution in this regard !). Transparency, [ http://www.ecb.int/ecb/orga/transpar.../index.en.html ], like credibility, self-discipline, predictability and accountability as promised are not much more than false pacifiers to keep us at ease. It only tries to prove the willingness to show us those parts of the strategy, reports and bookkeepings that the ECB wants us to see after the facts, when it is too late to change a thing. It is all meant to keep us practically excluded, while making us feel involved. 

*Ps-2: Additional Material (informative links)*

Billions for Bankers 
"If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their money, first by inflation and then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around them, will deprive the people of their property until their children will wake up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered." 
--Thomas Jefferson
[ www.wealth4freedom.com/truth/16/BB.htm ]

American Patriot Friends Network 
Website including video: Money, Banking and the Federal Reserve 
[ www.apfn.org/apfn/reserve.htm ] 

The Money Masters 
A website that shows all the negative elements and consequences of Federal Reserve Banking / Central Banking.
[ www.themoneymasters.com ]

The Money Masters videos 
Videos with clear explanations about the mechanisms.
[ johnmccarthy90066.tripod.com/id109.html ]

America: Freedom to Fascism 
Aaron Russos website to promote his newest film, loudly protesting the Fed-system and the upcoming American fascism under Bush.
[ www.freedomtofascism.com ]

Federal Debt Relief System 
Website that is dedicated to counter the banking elite's propaganda media machine. 
[ www.fdrs.org ]

*Ps-3: For the American reader*

If you still think that the weak dollar, the housing crisis, the credit crunch and many other disasters you are facing now are natural phenomena, ...guess what, you are wrong. There is no such thing as a natural 'Economic or Business Cycle'. This cycle is created intentionally via the Fed (and Government) that controls it, for up and down swings are the sheer foundations, like wars and other instabilities, of profit making to the detriment of the working folks, including yourself. 

"Be mad as hell and don't take it anymore".

----------


## Lexx78

Most excellent post did you write it, or do you have a link?

----------


## PlutonianII

Thanks Lexx,

I just composed it, but I wish it's not mine anymore.

Cheers

----------


## Lexx78

Well done than.

I am planning to make a site about the connections and the dots next year, it's nice people are waking up from this centuries old disease and there's a doctor on the house soon

----------


## fsk

There's a lot of got bits on the Federal Reserve on my blog.

----------


## PlutonianII

Thanks for your reply FSK,

What I'm a bit concerned about is that we tend to use these forums to vent our frustrations and anger instead of gearing up for active civil disobedience.

If only a thousand Americans with balls would stop handing over their well earned dollars to the IRS at once, for starters, things might start moving.

Failing that would mean a goodbye to "the free and the brave".

----------


## fsk

I address this on my blog also.  It's called "agorism".  I think that's where the true reform is going to come from, not from electing certain leaders.

----------


## PlutonianII

Changing society actively is always a multi-facetted venture. Most changes over the last 200 years were centrally directed or concocted if you like. Helped by a superiour form of 'marketing', theoretical ideas were pushed and implemented through schemes coming from the high and mighty. These ideas, the 'ism's' (communism, fascism, socialism, capitalism, etc.), served to devide society into opposing and conflicting groups. The good old 'Devide and Conquer' technique was used to cut up and weaken the human unity. Mankind was now easy to handle and manipulated into obedient cash cows. The problem is that we are not even aware of it.

Even in times of despair, be an optimist. Awareness is growing indeed and untill a spontaneous critical mass has evolved, let's not stop poking up the fire that incinerates evil. Some revolutions are not invented but arise out of a shared spirit to do away with the things and beings that hurt us.

A figure head with a right mind and honest compassions, like RP, could surely help. Resistance though will be formidable.

What else is new ?.

----------

